# Craft/Art show item?



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

It looks like there are some pros here, so I'll ask away.

Are these bags something one might see at an art/craft show? 

They are handdyed alpaca/wool needlefelted onto a wool blend fabric. 

The blue measures about 8 1/2 (sides) by 7 1/2 (top). It has a matching coin purse with velcro closure, it is about 3 by 5. 



















The orange one I haven't decided how to finish it. I could do it this way, with a zipper closure across the top, that measures about 5(sides) by 8 (top)










Or this way, with a flap. This measures about 6 (sides) by 5 (top).










I am seeking opinions on how to finish the orange one, (which way do you like best and why?) but also do you think these would be craft/art show worthy? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Merri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi Annie! I'm in Minnesota too! Aren't you glad spring is finally here?:sing:

Craft shows vary so much from area to area, it is really hard to tell what will sell. If you could find an artsy, handmade, skilled artisan type of craft show, I think you would do very well. We don't have those types of shows around here, but I think you could find them in Minneapolis or Duluth.

Another option for selling is www.etsy.com. I just recommended it to someone on another thread. It is easy, inexpensive, and fun. You have the added bonus of having a blog, so you could put your shop link there.
Oh, and my vote is for the orange purse to have the zipper at the top. ~Merry


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

They are both really nice! I would also do a zipper closure on the orange one. Nice size also. 

I was going to mention Etsy also. That is a great place to sell and buy or look for ideas on things to make!  Good luck!


----------



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the flap closure better. Thank you for mentioning esty. I jpined yesterday. That is the coolest website. You could spend all day there!


----------



## Katlady (May 13, 2008)

Annie, I'm an Arts & Crafts Show Promoter. I have an exhibitor here in the South that makes a bag similar to yours. She uses velcro to close her stuff with. It seems that her main customers are teens and young girls. I think the beads are a nice touch. They look very classy to me and I'd be honored to have your stuff in my shows. Good Luck


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Those are beautiful. I do felting (wet and needle felting) and I appreciate the time you put into them. I think they would be a great addition to any craft show!


----------

